
Tesla Shaken by Executive’s Quick Exit and Elon Musk’s Pot Smoke - pingou
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/07/business/tesla-stock-elon-musk.html
======
pingou
Does it really matter to shareholders if Elon Musk is smoking pot?

~~~
QuinnyPig
It really matters to shareholders that the guy who claims to work 120 hour
weeks and sleep at the factory apparently found two and a half hours to smoke
pot and drink on a podcast.

It really matters to shareholders that a month after starting a key executive
NOPEd out of the company entirely.

Musk's behavior is becoming increasingly erratic, and that's generally not a
great sign for a company that's perceived (rightly or wrongly) as a cult of
personality built around a single man.

